# Wow, this is the opposite of Marriage Builders



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you want to see a thread LOADED with people who can't stand cheaters?

The thread broke because of the number of comments. This is the start:

Suspicious of SIL/DuH--help! Confrontation p31 VM fromSIL p46 Talked to YBro p60 - BabyCenter

And here it is after the OP started a new thread:

DuH and SIL, Reprise -- NonUpdate p25 YBro gets home p35 - BabyCenter


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Dealing with same type of issues. H had an affair with SIL, also just about 2 years ago I found out. Now, we're in reconciliation mode but ruined family relationship. Both me and my brother remained in our marriages. Miss my neices and nephew, but glad I don't have to deal with her at all.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Holy crap.....


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

lol....and people talk about how the posters here on TAM can be vicious and rude.

But honestly, I loved the no-nonsense, blunt attitude of those ladies.

I f*cking hate cheaters too and everything they were saying I agreed with.

And it was a good reminder for the next time I see a poster on TAM complaining about the harsh, over-the-top bitterness from BH's that women can throw out a lot of vitriol about cheating POS's too.

And I hope the OP in that thread absolutely destroys her idiotic, self-centered, POS of a WH.

I especially couldn't believe it when he told his BW that she owed her SIL (the OW....I won't repeat some of the things these ladies were calling her...lol) an apology for dumping off on her porch the baby gifts/items she had given the BW for their upcoming child.

What a f*cking moron.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

One of those posts stopped me cold.

This POS texted the BW "My children would want me to be happy, they'll understand, no matter what happens."

My own sister posted the same $#$*!, word for word, to me when I inquired about how my nephews were doing after she ran off with the OM.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

These cheaters are so self-centered that they really believe that other people spend their time 'wishing the best for them.' LOL. And they are clueless about what their own children are thinking/will think, because they have faded them into an irrelevant background so that they can 'chase their dreams.'

They never get that most people actually spend their time not thinking much about them at all. The ones who do will shun them mostly. Seriously, how do you interact socially with someone you know has had an affair with his SIL? That creep is in for a rude awakening. And the kids will grow up with much less respect for him if they find out about it. If he goes home and she allows an R, then the children might not really know until they are much older, if at all.

(Yes, those ladies tell it like it is. I have to laugh. People here tell me I'm sometimes 'too tough,' but I'm a piker compared to them. I actually think what they are doing is good. All those comments could keep her spine stiffened enough to D his arse.)


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

She was going through the same here...
Talk About Marriage - View Profile: oncehisangel


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

LonelyinLove said:


> Holy crap.....


:iagree:

With bells on.

:wtf:


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> One of those posts stopped me cold.
> 
> This POS texted the BW "My children would want me to be happy, they'll understand, no matter what happens."
> 
> My own sister posted the same $#$*!, word for word, to me when I inquired about how my nephews were doing after she ran off with the OM.


Its odd, but my Ex wife sort of said something similar to her cousin that my brother overheard.. The ex wife mentioned that she needed to be happy and that her kids understood.. 

Which they didn't..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If this thread had been here, how many would screams of "TROLL!!!!" would there have been? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm embarrassed to admit that I don't really care if it's a troll, MattMatt. The thread is wildly entertaining. These ladies are funny. (One of them said that she always reads stbx as 'Sh!t The Bed Ex.') No holds barred over at that place.

I'm not sure if I should thank you, Larry, for linking to this. I can't stop reading...


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

> OP, I am hippoing from your last update simply because I can't goat all the responses now. If this is redundant , my apologies.


Ok, someone tell me what hippoing is and how to goat a response. :scratchhead:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Ok, someone tell me what hippoing is and how to goat a response. :scratchhead:


Farking iceholes


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Farking iceholes


Was hippoing and goating in the movie? I don't remember that part.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow. I hope the OP and her kids are doing ok. She did an amazing job of keeping her cool, for the most part. Way better than I did.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Ok, someone tell me what hippoing is and how to goat a response. :scratchhead:


What I assumed from reading through was that 'hippoing' is jumping ahead to comment without reading all of the previous comments & 'goating' is doing the opposite, reading everything before commenting.

ETA: I can't stop reading there.....I just noticed that these ladies call FB 'The Debil.' Ha, ha!


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"ETA: I can't stop reading there.....I just noticed that these ladies call FB 'The Debil.' Ha, ha!"

I'm with you...they are great....I actually love their indignation and outrage, combined with tons of snark and irreverence for both the POS WH and the disgusting SIL. 

And some of the pics they post have had me in stitches.


----------

